# Help with assessing recently purchased used Le Creuset



## hills (Jan 20, 2019)

I bought a set of le creuset for $250 at an auction recently. I've attached the photos but need help assessing whether they are just needing a clean, need a repair, or need to be scrapped. I've never owned le creuset so I have no idea how to assess or maintain. Any advice is welcome. I've attached photos of the various items with some close up of spots that troubled me.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

There is a Le Creuset cleaner available:
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=cleaner+for+le+creuset


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks to me like you got a great deal. I would just use them. A quick wash just for general cleanliness but otherwise they look great. Porcelain coated cast iron. Even if they had a. chip or two, that wouldn't make them disposable. Yours look fine. Enjoy them for years to come.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I have some of those same pieces. You got a great deal for $250. The cassoulet alone retails for $279 all by itself.
Yes the ceramic is chipping. Same as mine. Badly encrusted food comes off easy with a hot water soak and time.
I use Bar Keepers friend to scrub. I do not use metal utensils.


----------



## hills (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I'm really happy with the purchase. When I saw it was $250 I thought for sure it'd go for a few hundred more than that given one piece is that much, but it wasn't what people wanted. Then, of course, I got nervous that I got them that cheap because they are unusable. Glad they're in good working order. 

Now where to find space to store them...


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

I like to use old-school canned Bon-Ami powder on my old chipped up Le Creuset
..supposedly never scratches.
Use it on the glass cook-top, etc..so far, so good.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Bon Ami or Barkeeper's Friend are great! I've also used Mr. Clean Magic Eraser and love it for cleaning those kinds of surfaces without damaging them.


----------

